# Glock 19 for CCW.. What else should i look at??



## onehourburn (Oct 27, 2009)

Glock 19 is at top of my list for my CCW. Just to make sure im not over looking anything what else should I look into around same size or smaller in same caliber and just as reliable? 

Thanks 
HL


----------



## meanmachine1961 (May 31, 2009)

The only thing as reliable as a Glock is another Glock. Or for a lot more cash, a Sig.


----------



## gilfo (Dec 5, 2007)

CZ Compact or Rami. DA/SA tigger, fourteen rds. Mine have been very reliable. I happen to like the 19 very much, but grip does not go well with my small hands.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Bersa Thunder UC 9mm








It's Aluminium framed, and I don't think it holds as many rounds as the G19 but they are great guns.

For the Money A good used G19 would do just about what ever you need, But Bersa are Quality pistols at a great price.

Also, in Jan Glock will be introducing the next incarnation of the Glock. Gen4. They (being the grape vine) are saying that the G17 and 19 models will be the 2nd and 3rd models released. I_ think_ they said in Feb 2010.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

M&PC, XDC, CZ etc.

If you don't at least try a bunch of different ones in your hand you will never know what you missed.

tumbleweed


----------



## Litz (Nov 15, 2009)

TOF said:


> M&PC, XDC, CZ etc.
> 
> If you don't at least try a bunch of different ones in your hand you will never know what you missed.
> 
> tumbleweed


Agreed. Go to a range that rents guns and shoot several before you decide. I too was looking at a Glock for CCW until I shot one, then I ended up with an M&P. I liked the trigger better and it just felt better in my hands. Good luck.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

onehourburn said:


> Glock 19 is at top of my list for my CCW. Just to make sure im not over looking anything what else should I look into around same size or smaller in same caliber and just as reliable?


S&W M&P or Springfield XD in either of the two shorter barrel lengths. The nice thing about the M&P is that you can change the grip size. These two would come the closest to the G19. I much prefer the M&P, but for purely subjective reasons.

You could also look at the Sig 239, but you will give up capacity, and not gain anything else. You could also look at the Kahr CW9, which would be cheaper and slimmer, but also gives up a few rounds of capacity. You could also look at the Walther PPS, which does the same thing as the Kahr, but for a lot more money (it is much nicer pistol though).

Personally, I think you should just get the Glock. You'll never have to look back and second-guess the decision.....


----------



## gunluver (Jul 23, 2009)

I highly recommend the glock 19, I use one myself for CCW and trust my life to it. That being said, i would also recommend the springfield XD, the S&W M&P, and CZ75.....all good choices for around the same money.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

stick with the Glock.. It is lightweight, reliable, and concealable. Either G19 in 9mm or Glock 23 in 40 SW would be sufficient for SD. Make sure you get good ammo in either calibers for SD. Any decent JHP would do.


----------



## onehourburn (Oct 27, 2009)

Thank you everyone!!! I have handled everything listed exept the CZ's.. G19 is at top of my list. I really like the feel and size of the kahrs but im worried about the reliablity after reading mix reviews.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

stick with the Glock...It is the original design..Everything else is an imitation in my opinion.


----------



## sliponby (Nov 16, 2009)

I don't own a Glock at this time, but I will in the coming months. Waiting to see what's in store in this next generation due early 2010. Many good choices and preferences, but I don't think you would ever regret buying a Glock.


----------



## jimtem (Nov 3, 2009)

Kahr cw-9 is an excellent ccw gun. I myself could never conceal a big'ol glock 19.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

jimtem said:


> Kahr cw-9 is an excellent ccw gun. I myself could never conceal a big'ol glock 19.


there is Glock 26 for this purpose.


----------



## jimtem (Nov 3, 2009)

jimmy said:


> there is Glock 26 for this purpose.


Your right, baby glock is a good option for ccw. Just wanted to give the OP my personal opinion. I carry a Kel-Tec PF-9 and depending on what your wearing .3 inches can feel like a big difference between a glock versus other options..


----------



## bill111444 (Apr 10, 2008)

The Glock 19 is a good gun; the Kahr P9 is a good gun and much smaller.:smt023


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

If you like the 19, look at the 26 too. I think it would be easier to dress around.


----------

